# Squonking: learning the art and becoming a master



## Paulie (19/10/14)

Hey all

For all the new/future Reo owners and also the expert ones 
Here a cool vid on how to squonk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre (19/10/14)

Thanks, have added it to the Reo Basics thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/14)

Interesting Paulie, thanks

I learnt the bit about letting it go slowly instead of suddenly
I.e. Releasing the thumb press pressure gradually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (20/10/14)

Thanks Paul, I was just about to post this one, but you beat me to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (20/10/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks Paul, I was just about to post this one, but you beat me to it.


glad i could be of some assistance even if its very little lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

awesome find! that slow release is a trick i am now doing too

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (21/10/14)

I'm already a master then. Been squonking for a while now without ever leaking on the atomic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/10/14)

I don't know if it's because i still cant gauge accurately or if its just habit to remove the drip tip while doing it!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/10/14)

@Yiannaki, you not alone on this  I also remove the drip tip most of the time and if i don't remove the drip tip when squonking then I slide the door down to make sure that the juice is draining back to the bottle. I hate those dry hits so I tend to over-squonk most of the time.
Thanks for the vid @paulph201

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I don't know if it's because i still cant gauge accurately or if its just habit to remove the drip tip while doing it!



@Yiannaki - I also remove the drip tip quite often - probably about once every 5 squonks.
Only problem is I am scared to do so because quite often a small drop of juice is ejected 

A few times this has happened where this little drop of juice gets neatly deposited on my clean white shirt just before I get out my car to go to an important meeting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki - I also remove the drip tip quite often - probably about once every 5 squonks.
> Only problem is I am scared to do so because quite often a small drop of juice is ejected
> 
> A few times this has happened where this little drop of juice gets neatly deposited on my clean white shirt just before I get out my car to go to an important meeting


If I had a rand for every time that little drop of juice found its way onto my pants, I would be a millionaire

Reactions: Like 1


----------

